# Best Stihl Chainsaw for climbing and pruning?



## Burlhunter13

Hey guys!
I'm looking to buy a Stihl to clean up some limbs on a 5 acre forest. I'm looking on ebay to pick up a used model. I was thinking about the Stihl ms200T but it's kinda pricey....I dont know.....anything good for climbing that has alot of power? I dont know that much about this field!

Any help in the climbing/small saw field would be great!

Jim


----------



## tomtrees58

the ms 200 t is the best saw it the tree do be cheep tom trees


----------



## Ekka

They have a cheap version of the 200T called a 192T but frankly, it's crap.

I think the Echo 350T or 360T is a reasonable cheap alternative with more balls than the 192T


----------



## D Mc

Burlhunter13 said:


> I dont know that much about this field!
> 
> Jim



Jim, Hands down the 200T is the best professional-grade, small climbing saw out there. But now I have a question. 

You have 5 acres of forest you want to clean up. Is this all going to be climbing? Does it also involve ground work? How will you be accessing these trees? via ropes? ladders? 

The reason I am asking these questions is that the 200T is designed for professional, experienced climbers that get into awkward positions and need its manuverability. It's ruggedness will not be apparent to a part time user. It's power also makes it a potential problem (extremely dangerous) used improperly. 

Climbing with a chainsaw is extremely dangerous and requires training.

A saw such as the MS180 will get the average homeowner by a few years at a fraction of the cost.

Dave


----------



## rbtree

True, if you're not going to be climbing, the MS200, is the rear handled version. Husky model is the 336 or 339....there may be a 192 rear handle saw coming, I thought I read something to that effect somewhere...

There's a 360T on ebay. The saw is relatively heavy.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260243746433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

ekka, i really like my 192T, but it's been woods ported. Just a simple muffler mod will wake that saw up nicely, and it's really light.

I've heard the Dolmar 3410TH has a bit more power than the 192, and it is only 7.1 pounds.


----------



## ray benson

Buying a top of the line used top handle saw would be pretty chancy. The better saws are more than likely well used by a pro.


----------



## fireman

The only saw 200 t there is no other saw.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

*Do Your Homework*

there are probably 50 or 60 threads about the 200t on here. we have discussed it very thoroughly. do a little reading.

Edit: not to be condescending, but if you dont know about the 200t, then you more than likely dont know a great deal about climbing. read up before you go up, and preferebly have an experienced climber on hand. You can teach yourself if you use your head.


----------



## OilHead

Well what ever you get never take down your rakers beyond spec. If you want to stay on the cheap pick up an Echo for $239.00 from a good dealer . That way if it quits within 1 year your covered. The other option is to get the 200t then send it to Dean over at Washington Pro Saws for a Stage 2 Modification. Going this route will pretty much chew up a $ 1000.00 bill by the time you add in the round trip shipping costs. opcorn:


----------



## Stihl Gold Tech

IF you want something to clean up a 5 acre forest and then maintain it after wards definitely go with a ms 200t. There IS a reason they cost so much haha. I also agree with the other people on this thread Jim just make sure you get as much info as you can before attempting it... Go to youtube.com and type in- not the way to cut down a tree...
Way extreme i know but still...


----------



## guitarborist

I have an Echo 350 for my personal saw and my work supplies me with Stihl 200t's. The difference is night and day in performance and price. The 200 is powerful for the size and rugged but $600. If you are not very experienced with sawing while climbing I would go with the Echo plus unless you are going to use it every day for professional work the Stihl saw is a little pricey IMO. I have used the Echo in situations where a larger saw should be used and it did the job but you just have to go slow and work with the saws available power. With proper maintenance the Echo will be a good saw for a long time.


----------



## Ekka

rbtree said:


> True, if you're not going to be climbing, the MS200, is the rear handled version. Husky model is the 336 or 339....there may be a 192 rear handle saw coming, I thought I read something to that effect somewhere...
> 
> There's a 360T on ebay. The saw is relatively heavy.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260243746433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> ekka, i really like my 192T, but it's been woods ported. Just a simple muffler mod will wake that saw up nicely, and it's really light.
> 
> I've heard the Dolmar 3410TH has a bit more power than the 192, and it is only 7.1 pounds.



Yeah, now I'm thinking how about doing the same to a 200T ... that'd really sparkle! 

For me, the weight of the 200T is perfect. Now the Shindaiwa top handled saw is too heavy.

But power, there's never too much, bring it on, more the merrier. LOL

The faster a saw cuts the safer IMHO. Working around urban obstacles nothing is worse than a slow spear cut.

When doing TD's it's nice to cut branches flush to the trunk, no hang ups for lowering etc. All of a sudden 8" dia limbs can swell to 12" and a slow saw means a longer day.

I must say I haven't tried a modded 192 but after handling 200T's they feel like a toy. If you gonna hot up a 200T then ya talking.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

*hey rb*



rbtree said:


> True, if you're not going to be climbing, the MS200, is the rear handled version. Husky model is the 336 or 339....there may be a 192 rear handle saw coming, I thought I read something to that effect somewhere...
> 
> There's a 360T on ebay. The saw is relatively heavy.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260243746433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> ekka, i really like my 192T, but it's been woods ported. Just a simple muffler mod will wake that saw up nicely, and it's really light.
> 
> I've heard the Dolmar 3410TH has a bit more power than the 192, and it is only 7.1 pounds.



i sure could use a link or a pm on that mod or any others ya know of


----------



## Highclimber OR

ms 200 hands down.


----------



## StihlMan22

Stihl Gold Tech said:


> IF you want something to clean up a 5 acre forest and then maintain it after wards definitely go with a ms 200t. There IS a reason they cost so much haha. I also agree with the other people on this thread Jim just make sure you get as much info as you can before attempting it... Go to youtube.com and type in- not the way to cut down a tree...
> Way extreme i know but still...



LMFAO!! I love this video!!! What were you searching to find this!?!?!


----------



## Stihl Gold Tech

just searching random stuff Stihlman


----------



## Burlhunter13

D Mc said:


> Jim, Hands down the 200T is the best professional-grade, small climbing saw out there. But now I have a question.
> 
> You have 5 acres of forest you want to clean up. Is this all going to be climbing? Does it also involve ground work? How will you be accessing these trees? via ropes? ladders?
> 
> The reason I am asking these questions is that the 200T is designed for professional, experienced climbers that get into awkward positions and need its manuverability. It's ruggedness will not be apparent to a part time user. It's power also makes it a potential problem (extremely dangerous) used improperly.
> 
> Climbing with a chainsaw is extremely dangerous and requires training.
> 
> A saw such as the MS180 will get the average homeowner by a few years at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Dave



My dad has had the forest for about 20 years and has let it grow wild. I was going to clear all brush and small scraggly trees first...then I was going to look for nicer trees that would yield nice lumber and prune them back a bit.....clear out the dead stuff. I would also be using the saw for some home use on small branches. I have a stihl 031av for small ground use. The other saw that I am looking for would be for climbing mainly....I would be accesing the trees mainly by rope and saddle. Low stuff with ladders maybe.


----------



## Burlhunter13

ClimbinArbor said:


> there are probably 50 or 60 threads about the 200t on here. we have discussed it very thoroughly. do a little reading.
> 
> Edit: not to be condescending, but if you dont know about the 200t, then you more than likely dont know a great deal about climbing. read up before you go up, and preferebly have an experienced climber on hand. You can teach yourself if you use your head.





Yea I figured that. I should of looked first.....I'm just getting used to this site. I know a bit about the 200 T ans other Stihls.....I was just looking for other alternative saws that may come close to pulling the weight that the 200 can, something good for climbing. I've also bought a few books on climbing and felling.....yes I'm a bit of a greenhorn.....but hey, I've got to start somewhere.....and a forest without any houses or power lines around works as a good training ground. If anyone wast to teach me in person then let me know lol! I'll be more then glad to learn, but I dont know any crazies like me around here.

 I'll just have to hung trees to a minimum  Just joking!

I appreciate all ya guys helpin me! The info was helpful


----------



## ClimbinArbor

Burlhunter13 said:


> Yea I figured that. I should of looked first.....I'm just getting used to this site. I know a bit about the 200 T ans other Stihls.....I was just looking for other alternative saws that may come close to pulling the weight that the 200 can, something good for climbing. I've also bought a few books on climbing and felling.....yes I'm a bit of a greenhorn.....but hey, I've got to start somewhere.....and a forest without any houses or power lines around works as a good training ground. If anyone wast to teach me in person then let me know lol! I'll be more then glad to learn, but I dont know any crazies like me around here.
> 
> I'll just have to hung trees to a minimum  Just joking!
> 
> I appreciate all ya guys helpin me! The info was helpful



tell you what. come to kansas for the summer and ill let you work for me and train with me for no charge!!!


----------



## Burlhunter13

ClimbinArbor said:


> tell you what. come to kansas for the summer and ill let you work for me and train with me for no charge!!!




Are there trees in kansas?????

lol.....just messing around.

That sounds decent of ya! Heck if I'm ever headed out that way and I'm near Wichita I'll swing on by.


----------



## denmark219

How about this? I'm looking for the same, an in tree pruner. Preferably top handle.

https://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/d/echo-cs271t/6263636974.html


----------



## JeffGu

The Echo CS-271T is a great little saw. Good torque and easy to start. On blistering hot days, it will keep running when others die and refuse to restart until they cool down. On the hottest days, I might start the job with the MS-150, MS-200 or MS-201 (I have all, both stock and modded ones) but I usually end them using the CS-271 because it's the only tophandle saw I have that will stay running when the cutting is fairly continuous. It's only slightly heavier than the MS-150 and a tad bulkier. Sells for about $300.00 brand new and will last you for years and years if you take care of it.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

200t is the best ever Stihl topper imo , Echo 2511tes is a little Beast though , so much so I rarely use the 200t these days.


----------



## JeffGu

Yeah, most of the time I just get out the little MS-150 and the CS-271 and leave the rest in the trailer unless I end up needing them. Even the 200/201 saws feel like they're made of lead after running the little ones all day.


----------

